# Gyre parts in GTA



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Anyone carry parts for the Gyre? I need the Pump Propeller Bushings:
http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Maxspect-Gyre-Pump-Flow-Cage-Bushings.html

Looking to locate it locally and not wait for shipping. Only one side is working for me at the moment. Thanks


----------



## ohdino (Jun 17, 2014)

Try Reef Boutique, has lots of Maxspect parts on hand.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Not local but Reef Supplies Canada in Montreal should be able to help 

If you order today, they might be able to ship overnight


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Bullet said:


> Not local but Reef Supplies Canada in Montreal should be able to help
> 
> If you order today, they might be able to ship overnight


Yeah I looked at that. Problem is it's $4.25 and I need minimum $9 for shipping. So after adding a filler, accelerated shipping is about $13, and then tax.

After taxes I'd be paying something like $30 for a $4 part.

Ohdino; Colin is going to try to find one for me.

If anyone has a Gyre not being used at the moment, would you be willing to give me bushings that I would replace when the part comes in?


----------

